# Galveston Flounder Gigging



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Had these last night before the 8:45pm. Actually had 17 before 7:20 then the wind picked up, and took a little over an hour to finish the limits. Some very nice fish mixed in up to 6.5 lbs. Still out looking for the Beast that got away back in October! She is out there, and we are keeping our eye out for her.
Still seeing shrimp in the back lakes and bayous - there are plenty flounder to be had! January should be as good as December 2011.

Had a trip that started midnight Friday, and the high tides made the grind a little tough - but we found them and the kids had a blast! Saturday night was my bday - so didn't work, but did enjoy quality time with the family. December is booked up, but January has plenty openings. Get on the calendar, January should be great! Makes a great Christmas gift. Gift certificates available.
409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*More Nice Fish*

Gigged some nice fish Monday night. Last night (Tuesday), believe it or not - I went knowing what to expect, and even tried to talk the customers out of going. They just wanted to take a boat ride at night, and I took them to an area I knew we had shelter (nice shelter  to hide from the weather. It was actually a fish/gig combo - and we did get 30 minutes of fishing in before the front and had 3 trout and a redfish. Then we went to the shelter on the water (cabin) and hunkered down until the front pushed thru - then we went out and I turned the lights on for them, looked at some bottom (no fish). They had so much fun, they rebooked already for January. They want to gig. 
Anyhow, these pics are from Monday, hopefully tonight the weather will hold and we can stick some monsters..... still searching for the BEAST!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Grinding*

Had another trip last night, and the area that had been holding nice fish turned dirty on me. Winds kept swapping from NE to ENE to dead EAST.... one of those nights, as I was moving to another spot - when I would get there, the wind would be blowing on it.....it had just swapped. Did find some nice water, and everything looked right - but just not many fish. We need another front to get some fish moving - I think it is on the way. 
We covered allot of areas last night - burnt almost a full tank of fuel searching. Ended up with 7 fish, and missed one. It wasn't from a lack of trying. Customers knew I worked my tail off for them... that is my guarantee. I dont give up easily. Some nights you are the hero in an hour, and some nights... well the fish win. We did have some nice fish though, just not limited out like I strive for.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Found 'em!*

Went and did some scouting new waters Friday morning that i hadn't gigged in a while - and Found Them! BIG fISH TOO! Fish are in 2 foot of water adjacent to deep water over sand. 
This front is going to give me a couple days off - but it should be great after it pushes thru. There should be another push of flounder moving out, and we will be ready. Pics are from Friday (2 trips) and Saturday. The wind messed with us a little Saturday night, but we managed to get a limit. The one pic is of me jumping out on a flounder that was trying to swim away with the gig! Good times for sure.
No real monsters, but solid 5's and 6's.


----------

